# Show us you pics of the dirty work horses you call a splitter!



## Sean McGillicuddy (Oct 30, 2012)

Lets see some pics of you splitters!
This should be interesting!
I'll go first!












10 hp,30 ton, quick return, 18" log capacity. Tray is a nice feature.At one point it was for a three point system.
Sean


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 31, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Lets see some pics of you splitters!
> This should be interesting!
> I'll go first!
> 
> ...


 


I'm too embarrassed


----------



## JustWood (Oct 31, 2012)

NICE rig!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, it is in that first picture. MTD 20 ton.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 31, 2012)

Borrowed one few years ago


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeepers, I'm afraid to show you mine. It's a $200 - 6 ton iron horse from Grossmans. 

Here's what it looked like new:





Now it's been beat to hell, the rails that hold the wood are loose, bent and I think one fell off at one end.  I need to reattach it.  A log landed on the power cord so it's hanging off at an odd angle.  That cute little handle off the front legs is sitting on a shelf in the garage waiting to be reattached and I'm sure there are a few other dents.  I was in the wood shed a few days ago and saw that a mouse had sat on the bar and left many little calling cards on it.  

It's been a great machine and doesn't owe me a dime.  It will split 90% of what I throw at it and the sledge and wedge take care of the rest.

Matt


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 31, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Yes, it is in that first picture. MTD 20 ton.
> 
> View attachment 79336
> View attachment 79337


 
Nice pile of wood!  Whew!  Jealous


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 1, 2012)

The day I brought it home - has not missed a beat since.


----------



## shmodaddy (Nov 1, 2012)

View attachment 79416

View attachment 79418




Yes that is an old Wisconsin engine!  Still runs as strong as the day it was new.   Thankfully too because parts are almost nonexistent for her.  What parts are available are HIGH dollar.The govener is broke so i got a lawn Mower throttle control hooked to the carb to keep her from running away.   It has a five inch bore cylinder with a two inch rod.  A log lift mod is needed badly and will happen "someday ". Along with an engine transplant.

Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2012)

The big boy:

And the little boy:


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 2, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> 10 hp,30 ton, quick return, 18" log capacity. Tray is a nice feature.At one point it was for a three point system.
> Sean


 
Care to post the specs? Cyl size and pump relief psi? Maybe the pic looks deceiving but that cyl doesn't look anywhere near big enough to throw down 30 tons of force.  Nice lookin'' machine tho!

And GREAT THREAD. (my pics forthcoming.)


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 2, 2012)

shmodaddy said:


> View attachment 79416
> 
> View attachment 79418
> 
> ...


 
Smodaddy, whats up with the life preserver lookin' thing on the resevoir? You been river splittin' again?


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 2, 2012)

21 ton MTD Gold.. 

Only complaint. No throttle control 

Splits everything I throw at it


----------



## shmodaddy (Nov 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Smodaddy, whats up with the life preserver lookin' thing on the resevoir? You been river splittin' again?



Yes that us a work only vest.    I work on/near the river.    That is the hydraulic tank its on and the tank makes an excellent "operator"  seat for my seven year old  son.  The tank gets warm after some use and is cold metal starting out.  Sooo I had that handy one day, fit relatively well, and has been there since.   Gotta keep those operators comfortable while us laborers bust it  


Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## shmodaddy (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's a little better pic of his spot.
Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Care to post the specs? Cyl size and pump relief psi? Maybe the pic looks deceiving but that cyl doesn't look anywhere near big enough to throw down 30 tons of force.


 
This is a home made unit. I'm the third owner. The info is what I was told. The 10 hp is a no brainer. I will look closely @ the cylinder and note what it says!
The maker was a hydraulic mechanic.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 2, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> This is a home made unit. I'm the third owner. The info is what I was told. The 10 hp is a no brainer. I will look closely @ the cylinder and note what it says!
> The maker was a hydraulic mechanic.


Just measure the OD of the cylinder barrel.  Since 3000 psi is the practical limit for a homemade unit, then minimum cylinder size you would need to generate 30 tons of force would be be a 5" diameter.  The external measurement of the cylinder barrel should be about 5.5" to 6"

Either way, most of us have sub-30 ton machines here that have no trouble blasting through tough rounds!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 2, 2012)

Arrow pointing to a former hydraulic issue


----------



## Wildo (Nov 4, 2012)

The paint was so nice when I bought it. Don't know how many tons but it is a 4" cyl. with a 2" ram, had an 1968 18hp Wisconsin tjd twin but ate a bearing on a connecting rod. Too much to repair since parts can be hard to find.  So I scored an 11hp B&S.  Full cycles in 8 sec.  Sometimes the 15" wedge is a godsend, sometimes it seems to cut splitting psi due to so much surface area. That much speed and I don't really need to make a 4-way for it. Splits to 26", 20 gpm prince pump,4gal. hyd. res./hand warmer.


----------



## brokenknee (Nov 4, 2012)

Here is mine, 20 ton North Star from Northern. 5.5 honda engine with auto idle.






Another view,


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 4, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Just measure the OD of the cylinder barrel.


I got 1-7/8th" 
So what does that come out to 10Tons???


----------



## rottiman (Nov 4, 2012)

shmodaddy said:


> View attachment 79416
> 
> View attachment 79418
> 
> ...


 
I bet it floats good too with the life jacket......................LOL


----------



## rottiman (Nov 4, 2012)

It even survived a garage fire............................


----------



## oldogy (Nov 4, 2012)

Here is mine. Some of the results can be seen in the background.


----------



## bioman (Nov 4, 2012)

here's one i built this spring.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 4, 2012)

bioman said:


> here's one i built this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't just post a pic of this baby!!
Do tell us about the brute!!


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 4, 2012)

bioman said:


> here's one i built this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gona split the wood or shoot a missile at it?


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 4, 2012)

bioman said:


> here's one i built this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is this a splitter or one of those new high-tech rail guns?


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 4, 2012)

Huskee 22 ton, about 2 months old, and put about 7 cords through her


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 4, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Huskee 22 ton, about 2 months old, and put about 7 cords through her


Ditto mines only a few weeks old and bout 2 cord through her so far


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## DexterDay (Nov 4, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> You can't just post a pic of this baby!!
> Do tell us about the brute!!



I agree... 

Bioman- Please. More pics. Different angles. Specs.... We need info on this Massive machine that you call a Splitter


----------



## rottiman (Nov 4, 2012)

bioman said:


> here's one i built this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can well believe it can split some big wood, but tell me, how far will it launch those round bales?


----------



## bioman (Nov 5, 2012)

Well the reason it looks big is so we can split 30" long wood.  that fits my boiler real good & its a lot less cuttin. So I used a 4"x40"x2.5" cylinder that I reworked the ports to 3/4" for more flow & a 22gpm haldex pump hooked to a 14 hp kohler, 3/4" port valves & 3/4" hose. I used a 30 gal drum for the hydraulic tank & put 25 gal. of oil in it. the wedge is 15" tall & so is the push plate. the 4 way is 15" wide & stationary. the work table is 4' long & 3' wide, the log lift is 24" wide & will lift all the wood you can put on it. it's 18 1/2 ' long from end of table to tongue. don't know what it weights but maybe close to the weight of my toyota pickup. I've pulled it to my sons house 80 miles away, 70 mph on the hiway never even wiggled. The log lift & the work table are real back savers. We've split 20 cord or better so far. works good. I think next summer I'll park it out by the  pond under a shade tree so I can set in the seat and fish with adult beverages of course. prolly build some kind of can smasher for it. I'm not very good at this picture stuff, but i'll try.


----------



## Wildo (Nov 5, 2012)

jeez now I need a bigger splitter.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 7, 2012)

Bioman is a hard act for follow. Mine was bought trashed, from a rental company for $300. It now has a Honda gx340.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 7, 2012)

Bioman, meet Scotty Overkill.
Scotty, meet Bioman.
Oh, and here's mine. MTD Yard Machine (made by MTD) Gold series, 27 ton. Came with the house we bought 6 years ago. 6 hp B&S and either choked or full throttle.


----------



## computeruser (Nov 7, 2012)

Timberwolf TWP1 back when it was new.  Looks more or less the same now, minus a bit of paint on the high spots and wear points.  The 4-way wedge is great, sometimes even wish I had a 6- or 8-way wedge to swap on for making smaller splits.


----------



## Machria (Nov 7, 2012)

Computer,
Why u have so many slivers on top of the wood pile?


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 7, 2012)

Those be cookies.
I'd guess he was either honing his wood cutting skills, or showing off.
Maybe both.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 7, 2012)

Cookies what cookies I want cookies  Darn now I am hungry ! All these splitters make me feel inadequate mine is an ant in comparison to you guys size wise. 

Pete


----------



## Machria (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe shortening logs so they fit his stove?


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 7, 2012)

The splits would be a PITA to stack.


----------



## triptester (Nov 8, 2012)

Homemade ,5" bore ,16gpm pump. Recently updated with a 11hp. electric start and 22gpm pump
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 22 gpm pump.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok I got me one of those self propelled ones!


----------



## lukem (Nov 8, 2012)

bioman said:


> Well the reason it looks big is so we can split 30" long wood. that fits my boiler real good & its a lot less cuttin. So I used a 4"x40"x2.5" cylinder that I reworked the ports to 3/4" for more flow & a 22gpm haldex pump hooked to a 14 hp kohler, 3/4" port valves & 3/4" hose. I used a 30 gal drum for the hydraulic tank & put 25 gal. of oil in it. the wedge is 15" tall & so is the push plate. the 4 way is 15" wide & stationary. the work table is 4' long & 3' wide, the log lift is 24" wide & will lift all the wood you can put on it. it's 18 1/2 ' long from end of table to tongue. don't know what it weights but maybe close to the weight of my toyota pickup. I've pulled it to my sons house 80 miles away, 70 mph on the hiway never even wiggled. The log lift & the work table are real back savers. We've split 20 cord or better so far. works good. I think next summer I'll park it out by the pond under a shade tree so I can set in the seat and fish with adult beverages of course. prolly build some kind of can smasher for it. I'm not very good at this picture stuff, but i'll try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bah...

Doesn't have a cup-holder.

Man code section Q, paragraph 12, line 34 states, and I quote, "any outdoor power equipment so equipped with a seat must feature a beverage containment device within 16 inches of the operator's hand when said hand is in the approved operating position."


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 8, 2012)

lukem, thank you.
I laughed out loud.
"beverage containment device" That would be my hand.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 8, 2012)

I can't say I saw Dennis' milk crate in his picture and Triptester has a nice looking vertical style splitter. It's well off the ground so you can stand behind it and a nice work table. The ultimate was Biomans monster splitter. I can see a patent design coming out of that sucker!


----------



## bioman (Nov 8, 2012)

lukem said:


> Bah...
> 
> Doesn't have a cup-holder.
> 
> Man code section Q, paragraph 12, line 34 states, and I quote, "any outdoor power equipment so equipped with a seat must feature a beverage containment device within 16 inches of the operator's hand when said hand is in the approved operating position."


Dangit, Back to the drawing board. thanks for bringing that to my attention lukem. you think one will do, or should i put two on there ?


----------



## lukem (Nov 8, 2012)

bioman said:


> Dangit, Back to the drawing board. thanks for bringing that to my attention lukem. you think one will do, or should i put two on there ?


 
Line 36 goes on to state "...and, to properly accommodate operators that have become fatigued or inebriated, an auxiliary cold storage beverage containment device shall be mounted and reachable by the operator while in the seated operating position. Said auxiliary containment device shall have a capacity of not less than six individual twelve fluid ounce containers and shall maintain a temperature not to exceed thirty five degrees Fahrenheit for a minimum duration of six hours."


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 9, 2012)

lukem said:


> Line 36 goes on to state "...and, to properly accommodate operators that have become fatigued or inebriated, an auxiliary cold storage beverage containment device shall be mounted and reachable by the operator while in the seated operating position. Said auxiliary containment device shall have a capacity of not less than six individual twelve fluid ounce containers and shall maintain a temperature not to exceed thirty five degrees Fahrenheit for a minimum duration of six hours."


 Those are some tough regs.


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2012)

I am glad I didn't put a seat on mine.  That would have doubled the build expense.


----------



## Machria (Nov 9, 2012)

lukem said:


> Line 36 goes on to state "...and, to properly accommodate operators that have become fatigued or inebriated, an auxiliary cold storage beverage containment device shall be mounted and reachable by the operator while in the seated operating position. Said auxiliary containment device shall have a capacity of not less than six individual twelve fluid ounce containers and shall maintain a temperature not to exceed thirty five degrees Fahrenheit for a minimum duration of six hours."


 
CO and WA are now updating their codes, with line 36a:   "Beverage containment and storage devices may be omitted provided a suitable "Medicinal or Recreational" smoking device is within 8" of the operators reach and enough dry "tobacco" type product storage space is provided for a 6 hour of burn time."


----------



## lukem (Nov 9, 2012)

Machria said:


> CO and WA are now updating their codes, with line 36a:   "Beverage containment and storage devices may be omitted provided a suitable "Medicinal or Recreational" smoking device is within 8" of the operators reach and enough dry "tobacco" type product storage space is provided for a 6 hour of burn time."



I think we'll see an addendum stating the foliage storage device cannot have a capacity exceeding one ounce.  FYI to you guys considering getting a jump on your next build.


----------



## ikessky (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, it's nothing like bioman's, but it's a workhorse.  An old LaFont.  And yes, the boy and I had matching wood splitting outfits on.  And the pictures a little old.  We're both a lot bigger now.


----------



## Machria (Nov 9, 2012)

Man, some of you guys are SERIOUS about splitting wood!


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2012)

Machria said:


> Man, some of you guys are SERIOUS about splitting wood!


 
Are you not aware that this is the support group for woodahaulics anonymous?


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 9, 2012)

Jags said:


> Are you not aware that this is the support group for woodahaulics anonymous?



Screw woodohaulics anonamous. I chose to get off the wagon so I could put more rounds in there.


----------



## bioman (Nov 9, 2012)

ikessky said:


> Well, it's nothing like bioman's, but it's a workhorse. An old LaFont. And yes, the boy and I had matching wood splitting outfits on. And the pictures a little old. We're both a lot bigger now.


Thats a serious splitter right there. Awesome


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 9, 2012)

ikessky said:


> Well, it's nothing like bioman's, but it's a workhorse. An old LaFont. And yes, the boy and I had matching wood splitting outfits on. And the pictures a little old. We're both a lot bigger now.


 
O man now I have small splitter complex !

Pete


----------



## scooby074 (Nov 9, 2012)

My beast I built. 22gpm. Prince Autocycle, Hyd 4 way and log lift.


----------



## mtnhome (Nov 10, 2012)

I was given this old beater a couple of years ago. I had to replace a hose, hydraulic fluid, rewire the engine, modify the ram and splitting blade. Now I have to find a replacement mobile home tire since one won't hold air any more. Ugly, but works for me.


----------



## bioman (Nov 10, 2012)

scooby074 said:


> My beast I built. 22gpm. Prince Autocycle, Hyd 4 way and log lift.


That thing is really cool, good job on the build !


----------



## 'bert (Nov 10, 2012)

Not as big as some others but built at a perfect height for me.  Since this pic I have added a hydro log lift.  Added it when I had a broken leg so my son could roll logs to the lifter and I could still split.  Part of my physio therapy


----------



## salecker (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey mtnhome
 have someone put a 15" tube in it.last for yrs yet
 Thomas


----------



## shmodaddy (Nov 10, 2012)

mtnhome said:


> I was given this old beater a couple of years ago. I had to replace a hose, hydraulic fluid, rewire the engine, modify the ram and splitting blade. Now I have to find a replacement mobile home tire since one won't hold air any more. Ugly, but works for me.quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtnhome (Nov 11, 2012)

Good idea on the tube! I'll try that.
The engine is an 18hp OMC. Same as used in old Cushman trucksters. The best guess I got from an oldtimer was it might have been used on a reefer unit. Runs great after I figured out the wiring and modded a voltage regulator to replace the original rectifier. The magneto charges the battery just fine.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 11, 2012)

mtnhome said:


> Good idea on the tube! I'll try that.
> The engine is an 18hp OMC. Same as used in old Cushman trucksters. The best guess I got from an oldtimer was it might have been used on a reefer unit. Runs great after I figured out the wiring and modded a voltage regulator to replace the original rectifier. The magneto charges the battery just fine.
> 
> 
> ...


 Betcha it's quiet too.


----------



## mtnhome (Nov 12, 2012)

It's actually not that loud. I think my snowblower I ran this morning is louder. I just wear hearing protectors when I'm splitting. I wonder if there is a decibel app for my iPad...


----------



## ikessky (Nov 12, 2012)

mtnhome said:


> It's actually not that loud. I think my snowblower I ran this morning is louder. I just wear hearing protectors when I'm splitting. I wonder if there is a decibel app for my iPad...


I'm sure there is.  I downloaded a decible app for an ipod touch the other day.


----------



## mtnhome (Nov 13, 2012)

So I downloaded a decibel meter app and tested both my snowblower and splitter from the operating positions. Interestingly, they were both about the same noise level, around 83-85 decibels. Not too bad but a good idea to wear hearing protection if running for hours at a time. I think the splitter sounds much neater though, probably because of the dual cylinders and exhaust.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 14, 2012)

This is the MTD 20 Ton Vertical/Horizontal (for towing only) after splitting some Cherry.

zap


----------



## Thistle (Nov 15, 2012)

Monster Maul on left,X25 on right.Low maintenance,cheap to operate.


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 16, 2012)

Just your typical wood mower, or is that lawn splitter?

Gary


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 16, 2012)

Now that is defiantly different!!
Does it have a beverage holder??


----------



## lukem (Nov 16, 2012)

Gary_602z said:


> or is that lawn splitter?
> 
> Gary


 
Log mower?


----------



## wardk (Nov 16, 2012)

bioman said:


> here's one i built this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful beast, I can see my wife sitting in that chair.I'm getting old would love to have a log lifter , did you design it yourself or from a plan. Could you tell me the length of the cylinder and lifter?


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 16, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Now that is defiantly different!!
> Does it have a beverage holder??


Just me!


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 16, 2012)

Milk crates? We don't need no steeking milk crates!

Gary


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 17, 2012)

16 Ton (allegedly) Ramsplitter.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 19, 2012)

OK, here she is, dug it out today to trim some long splits and buck up some long poles I had lying around.


----------



## mikey517 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wife bought this for me over Labor Day weekend. Love it!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 19, 2012)

Here it is a 4ton Ryobi splitter perfect for a tailgate. You guys and your seats are making me want to weld up a hitch adapter seat out of an old bike rack with a bottle cap remover and a mini fridge maybe even a radio . 

Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 19, 2012)

This is the American CLS 24 Ton Vertical/Horizontal splitter, getting ready to split the Red Oak scrounge.

zap


----------



## BrianK (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MasterMech (Nov 26, 2012)

BrianK said:


>


 
I know this thread is all about "dirty" pictures but IIRC the "CaterSplitter" was getting a paint job, did that ever happen?


----------



## BrianK (Nov 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I know this thread is all about "dirty" pictures but IIRC the "CaterSplitter" was getting a paint job, did that ever happen?


 
Nah. Right now its getting a repair job. Lent it to a friend two weeks ago and one of the nuts on one of the two hold down straps holding the hydraulic cylinder to the I beam vibrated off and one came lose on the other strap. They didn't realize anything was wrong and kept using it. It tore apart the pusher plate. That was a poor/weak design anyway and there was never anything attaching the rear of the hydraulic cylinder to the I beam so I took it to a friend who is fabbing a new better pusher plate and a new hydraulic cylinder mount.

And since its down for repair anyhow I'm going to finally mount the 16 gpm pump as well as a new detent valve. Should be good to go in two weeks. It's split about 4.5 cords for me and 6 for my friend who barrowed it so far. Looking forward to trying it out after the upgrade.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 27, 2012)

BrianK said:


> Nah. Right now its getting a repair job. Lent it to a friend two weeks ago and one of the nuts on one of the two hold down straps holding the hydraulic cylinder to the I beam vibrated off and one came lose on the other strap. They didn't realize anything was wrong and kept using it. It tore apart the pusher plate. That was a poor/weak design anyway and there was never anything attaching the rear of the hydraulic cylinder to the I beam so I took it to a friend who is fabbing a new better pusher plate and a new hydraulic cylinder mount.
> 
> And since its down for repair anyhow I'm going to finally mount the 16 gpm pump as well as a new detent valve. Should be good to go in two weeks. It's split about 4.5 cords for me and 6 for my friend who barrowed it so far. Looking forward to trying it out after the upgrade.


 
Wonder if it can be tuned to "roll some coal" out the exhaust while smashing through some knotty rounds.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just see it now... flatbiller with metal mulisha shirts running a wood splitter cause it can "roll the coal" 



MasterMech said:


> Wonder if it can be tuned to "roll some coal" out the exhaust while smashing through some knotty rounds.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 27, 2012)

Log lift design compliments of the Egyptians.


----------



## ozzie88 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here we go, first one splitter, 2nd set up to lift rocks, 3erd one set to rip out stumps,  multie purpus splitter, I made this so I could use it for alot more things than just split wood,now by just pulling a couple pins and put beam on I can lift rocks etc, pull stumps,etc, goes on and on,


----------



## Jags (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty slick build, Ozzie


----------



## Whitepine2 (Dec 2, 2012)

This is my smaller splitter,it has a wench and tongs so I can cast but it is used to pick up loader all hyd.controled
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 83540


----------



## Whitepine2 (Dec 2, 2012)

This is my bigger splitter.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 2, 2012)

Whitepine2 said:


> This is my smaller splitter,it has a wench



Pictures please!  

Ok WhitePine2, you win so far I think, and I wasn't sure anybody was going to upstage bioman's machine.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 3, 2012)

Some of these wood splitters look like they could do double duty as trebuchets to ward off any Huns or Vandals.


----------



## wardk (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice splitters WP.I really like that tong on winch set up never seen one before. I have some standing dead bull pines here ,3ft + at the base, leaving them alone because can't handle 3ft X 2ft rounds. I'd like to give them a try probably 2+ cords a tree of pretty dry wood.
With that much wood processing hardware you must get your wood by the logging truck load. What is that rig to right in your first big splitter pic, looks like a steam tractor?


----------



## mellow (Dec 3, 2012)

Can't find a pic of it off hand but got the usual 27 ton Troy Bilt splitter,  but added a 4 way to it.  Hope a video will suffice.


----------



## BillinTX (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is mine. Split a couple of logs with it today.




Didn't think to take a pix of it mounted on the tractor.
I don't use it very often, I also have a 3pt mount hydraulic and an electric splitter.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 4, 2012)

BillinTX said:


> Here is mine. Split a couple of logs with it today.
> 
> View attachment 83695
> 
> ...


 

Thats crazy looking mid-evil stuff.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Dec 4, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Some of these wood splitters look like they could do double duty as trebuchets to ward off any Huns or Vandals.


 
I'm not impressed with any of these units - none of them look like they could enter next years Punkin Chunkin event.

http://www.punkinchunkin.com/

Yes I'm totally prepared to see the _next_ post with a modified dual purpose splitter / pump chunkin trebuchet.

Yall have some great equipment out there. Great thread.


----------



## shmodaddy (Dec 4, 2012)

BillinTX said:


> Here is mine. Split a couple of logs with it today.
> 
> View attachment 83695
> 
> ...


Never thought of using a post hole digger like that!  

Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 4, 2012)

MofoG23 said:


> The day I brought it home - has not missed a beat since.


 
Specs on this? Model, HP, Tonnage. Looks like a serious one.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 4, 2012)

brokenknee said:


> Here is mine, 20 ton North Star from Northern. 5.5 honda engine with auto idle.


 
brokenknee. Nice splitter. Nice tractor. That looks like a good size Pine Tree you got there.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 4, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> I got 1-7/8th"
> So what does that come out to 10Tons???


 
Is 1-7/8" the size of the ram Sean? I think your cylinder is larger than that. Right? Must be almost twice that size.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 4, 2012)

bioman said:


> Well the reason it looks big is so we can split 30" long wood. that fits my boiler real good & its a lot less cuttin. So I used a 4"x40"x2.5" cylinder that I reworked the ports to 3/4" for more flow & a 22gpm haldex pump hooked to a 14 hp kohler, 3/4" port valves & 3/4" hose. I used a 30 gal drum for the hydraulic tank & put 25 gal. of oil in it. the wedge is 15" tall & so is the push plate. the 4 way is 15" wide & stationary. the work table is 4' long & 3' wide, the log lift is 24" wide & will lift all the wood you can put on it. it's 18 1/2 ' long from end of table to tongue. don't know what it weights but maybe close to the weight of my toyota pickup. I've pulled it to my sons house 80 miles away, 70 mph on the hiway never even wiggled. The log lift & the work table are real back savers. We've split 20 cord or better so far. works good. I think next summer I'll park it out by the pond under a shade tree so I can set in the seat and fish with adult beverages of course. prolly build some kind of can smasher for it. I'm not very good at this picture stuff, but i'll try.


 
Dude. That thing is awesome. Nice job building that thing. Has anyone ever told you that you have a problem with over doing things? Just curious. That's all. Are you a member of the Firewood Hoarders Club, LTD.?


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 4, 2012)

mikey517 said:


> Wife bought this for me over Labor Day weekend. Love it!


 
Dam. I wish my wife would buy me a splitter. I think we are going to have to have a talk. I won't get anywhere, but at least we will be having a conversation.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Is 1-7/8" the size of the ram Sean? I think your cylinder is larger than that. Right? Must be almost twice that size.


I measure the 1-7/8" across the shaft just after the push plate.


----------



## mikey517 (Dec 5, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Dam. I wish my wife would buy me a splitter. I think we are going to have to have a talk. I won't get anywhere, but at least we will be having a conversation.


 
No one was more suprised than I was! We were sitting on the patio shooting the breeze. I had wood stacked all over our small yard & driveway. I was being honest; told her I really didn't _*need a new bigger saw*_...I have two already, and I really didn't_* need a new bigger snowblower*_...the Toro still starts on the second pull and does the job. But I did say that I was gonna start saving for a gas splitter to save my back, arms. etc. She knew I liked the Ariens and asked if that's the one I always drooled over while at Home Depot. Then she showed me a special sale card she got for a three day special at HD, and by 5:00 PM that Saturday....

It was all her idea. I was stunned beyond belief!

Momma does like to be warmed by wood heat.

Try it...you may be suprised.

Regards / Mike


----------



## juanni (Dec 5, 2012)

Nothing dirty about my splitter yet.
It is a scrapyard build, everything but the pump, valve, hoses and fittings were found at the yards 15 to 20 cents/lb over a few years and finally assembled a few months ago.
Even found a tongue and Bulldog jack that were new,,, the stuff people throw away!

5hp electric motor 3400rpm, 4x28 ram (I think off a CAT?), 13 gpm pump, airport luggage mule tires,hubs, spindles. Solid rubber tires, won't be getting a flat.

There is a 30" space between the wedge and moving plate even though the ram travel is only 28".  I like this because the split wood hangs there without falling off and I can pull it back and resplit it, or just toss the next piece in behind it and keep-a-going.

Used the detent type valve.  Detent lock in forward or reverse and the automatically drops back to neutral and either end of the stroke so I don't have to keep my hand on the lever.

Wish I got an auto retract valve for even faster operation.  Might rig something mechanical up.


----------



## Whitepine2 (Dec 5, 2012)

wardk said:


> Nice splitters WP.I really like that tong on winch set up never seen one before. I have some standing dead bull pines here ,3ft + at the base, leaving them alone because can't handle 3ft X 2ft rounds. I'd like to give them a try probably 2+ cords a tree of pretty dry wood.
> With that much wood processing hardware you must get your wood by the logging truck load. What is that rig to right in your first big splitter pic, looks like a steam tractor?


Well when I was young we cut what we called cord wood 4 footers and loaded onto a two wheeled trailer but when age and wisdom matured I made up this simple hyd. wench,only a hyd. moter that slipps into a drum this way it;s easy to go forward and or back. I mounted the three inch pipe on the front of trailer and ran it from tractor hyd's. I could then load the big ones easy.Now that I am using the small splitter it was easy to attach to it.I used the tongs for a wile but it is two man job.What you see now is a set of tongs used for RR ties works better but I find just roll big ones onto loader and lift'em up this splitter will take 27" long for what you thought was a steam tractor in reality the outside boiler. I have 80 acres of wood more than I can use in a lifetime also for the last few years a ZETOR 4x4 and Farme wench about 60HP this makes life much easier. If you are going to cut those big guys a wench is nice and not too much $$$ most of the stuff was given or on hand the moter in the big splitter is from an iszzu PU tobro charged about 80 HP,trailer from old house trailer the 6" piston I had well you get the drift only $800 out of pocket for it,same with small splitter engine from dump 8HP from gen. sawed off tapered shaft and cut in keyway beam is 1" thick from wrecked building.
                                                               Well enough for now hope I answered your ?'s    Whitepine2


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice build, Juanni.  A very practical splitter for sure.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Dec 6, 2012)

Jags said:


> Nice build, Juanni. A very practical splitter for sure.
> 
> And welcome to the forum.


I agree , and that is one heck of a" electric splitter" !


----------



## wardk (Dec 6, 2012)

Whitepine2 said:


> Well when I was young we cut what we called cord wood 4 footers and loaded onto a two wheeled trailer but when age and wisdom matured I made up this simple hyd. wench,only a hyd. moter that slipps into a drum this way it;s easy to go forward and or back. I mounted the three inch pipe on the front of trailer and ran it from tractor hyd's. I could then load the big ones easy.Now that I am using the small splitter it was easy to attach to it.I used the tongs for a wile but it is two man job.What you see now is a set of tongs used for RR ties works better but I find just roll big ones onto loader and lift'em up this splitter will take 27" long for what you thought was a steam tractor in reality the outside boiler. I have 80 acres of wood more than I can use in a lifetime also for the last few years a ZETOR 4x4 and Farme wench about 60HP this makes life much easier. If you are going to cut those big guys a wench is nice and not too much $$$ most of the stuff was given or on hand the moter in the big splitter is from an iszzu PU tobro charged about 80 HP,trailer from old house trailer the 6" piston I had well you get the drift only $800 out of pocket for it,same with small splitter engine from dump 8HP from gen. sawed off tapered shaft and cut in keyway beam is 1" thick from wrecked building.
> Well enough for now hope I answered your ?'s Whitepine2


Who says farmers aren't engineers in disguise,


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2012)

wardk said:


> Who says farmers aren't engineers in disguise,


 
Funny. Around my parts, we actually refer to it as "farmer engineering".


----------



## juanni (Dec 6, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> I agree , and that is one heck of a" electric splitter" !


 
Thanks Fellas!!

I have a persnickety Ford 8N tractor that constantly needs fiddling to start, run and idle,,,,that satisfies my gas motor desires. .
The electric is a joy.  Flip the breaker and I am a splittin'.

Best part is your friends can borrow it only as far as the cord reaches.
If that doesn't stop them pointing out the non highway tires does.


----------



## mellow (Dec 6, 2012)

Not to mention you need a special 220 plug to plug it in     That is a good idea.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 6, 2012)

juanni. That is a very nice splitter. Nice job. Very impressive.  I am strongly considering an electric splitter when I do buy one. My neighbors have one and it is nice and quiet. They let me borrow it but I get tired of asking them. So sometimes I rent a gas one. But they are noisy. I can listen to the radio at a low level while the electric one is running. Very nice. I am looking into this one made by Ramsplitter. This site has a good price on them. I don't know that I would purchase from them because of the possible back up I would get from buying from the actual manufacturer.

http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Ramsplitter-HV20-4-Log-Splitter/p3299.html

Sorry about sidetracking the thread. I know it is suppose to be about our logsplitters. I have temporarily turned it into my dreaming thread.....


----------



## juanni (Dec 6, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> juanni. That is a very nice splitter. Nice job. Very impressive. I am strongly considering an electric splitter when I do buy one. My neighbors have one and it is nice and quiet. They let me borrow it but I get tired of asking them. So sometimes I rent a gas one. But they are noisy. I can listen to the radio at a low level while the electric one is running. Very nice. I am looking into this one made by Ramsplitter. This site has a good price on them. I don't know that I would purchase from them because of the possible back up I would get from buying from the actual manufacturer.
> 
> http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Ramsplitter-HV20-4-Log-Splitter/p3299.html
> 
> Sorry about sidetracking the thread. I know it is suppose to be about our logsplitters. I have temporarily turned it into my dreaming thread.....


 

Hmmmm...... there is nothing quite about my splitter.  That pump screams at 3400rpm, I wear ear muffs.
Wonder if it supposed to be quieter, it was a new pump??


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 25, 2012)

First Post on this site and here is my splitter. 25HP motor, 28 GPM pump, 5 X 30 cylinder with adjustable stops. Dual swing away detent tables, stabilizer arms 360 degree swivel lift with cordless winch, 33 Gallon hydraulic res, quick attach wedges and full auto cycle valves. Built for the big stuff and does really well.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 25, 2012)

Holy wood splitter! Nice Kevin, very nice. Are you in the business of selling firewood? How long have you had that monster?


----------



## WhitePine (Dec 25, 2012)

[/quote]


Good grief! That thing doesn't even have any dust on it, let alone dirt. 

I am definitely not jealous. Nope, no way, not . jealous . . at . . . all.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 25, 2012)

Those pics are before I started using it earlier this year. I've run about 35 cord through it a makes it way easier as there is not near as much leaning over. Beam is right at 40 iches high which is perfect for me. We basiclly do not have to lean over to pick up the to be splits from the big rounds. We do not sell but have 160 cord under roof at the moment.







Here are some action pics for you. That is about a 40 inch Beech Round














I think I'll keep her


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 25, 2012)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Those pics are before I started using it earlier this year. I've run about 35 cord through it a makes it way easier as there is not near as much leaning over. Beam is right at 40 iches high which is perfect for me. We basiclly do not have to lean over to pick up the to be splits from the big rounds. We do not sell but have 160 cord under roof at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised there's not a muti-wedge on a machine with that kind of hydraulic muscle.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 25, 2012)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Those pics are before I started using it earlier this year. I've run about 35 cord through it a makes it way easier as there is not near as much leaning over. Beam is right at 40 iches high which is perfect for me. We basiclly do not have to lean over to pick up the to be splits from the big rounds. We do not sell but have 160 cord under roof at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very impressive. That is one hell of a splitter.. 

160 cord In Ohio. Welcome aboard neighbor.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a 4 way and takes less than a minute to change with no tools.











Hitch is a heavy duty Reese type and can be flipped for tractor or truck hitch level. There is a heavy ball hitch for road travel and stores in the front.










You can see it in the opening here.


----------



## scooby074 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow! Thats a splitter and a half! Very well thought out. Work lights and everything. Love the outriggers!


----------



## Jags (Dec 26, 2012)

Kevin - glad you slid over here to show off your splitter.  A true work of art.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks all for the kind words. Been kicking ideas around in my head for years along with collecting parts. I decided it was time and built it last January. If you're interested, I did a complete build album of it, step by step. You can find it here:

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/206143.htm


----------



## CT-Mike (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is my TW2, getting ready to be put to work:


----------

